# Zombie-F Unearthed Coffin



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Zombie-F,

I really like the unearthed coffin you have in your graveyard. I would really like to know what you made it out of and how you made it.Picture of Coffin

~Lotu$


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's made entirely out of wood that has been burned lightly with a small butane torch. The plans for it can be found on a site called Our Haunt under Projects>2003>Buried Alive. It's a relatively cheap and easy project.

For 2004, they made full-sized toe-pincher coffins out of fence pickets, so look at their 2004 projects as well.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Halloween Stores Zombie*

Ok thanks I have already started production of it going to make 2 of them for my yard


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I made one minor improvement to the coffin today. I took one of the bucky hands I got in my Bag of Bones and attached it to the coffin so it looks as though the person was buried alive and died trying to escape. Have a look:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I really like it too, very creative as with most your props. Hopefully I can eventually build one, but judging by the amount of time and frustration I spend on a regular toe-pincher, i think i might wait a while...


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

JUST got the wood for it


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Lotus, you just made my day! I KNEW I saw a toepincher made from fence pickets and I couldn't find the picture of it anywhere. I lost ALL of my saved links a few months ago when my pc crashed. 
I bought the fencing boards 3 weeks ago but figured I'd have to just "wing it" when it came time to build the thing. Thanks to you and Zombie I won't have to now


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Lotus, you just made my day! I KNEW I saw a toepincher made from fence pickets and I couldn't find the picture of it anywhere. I lost ALL of my saved links a few months ago when my pc crashed.
> I bought the fencing boards 3 weeks ago but figured I'd have to just "wing it" when it came time to build the thing. Thanks to you and Zombie I won't have to now


 BOO YAH


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

FINISHED ONE BOO YAH, piping fog into it


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

PICTURES


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice job Lotus!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good Joey. Tell me, isn't the most fun part of the proces the part where you BURN the thing up? :devil:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Looks good Joey. Tell me, isn't the most fun part of the proces the part where you BURN the thing up? :devil:


 :devil: I LOVE FIRE :devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow .. you did an awesome job Lotus!! They came up wicked cool


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> wicked cool


Wait a minute... have you ever lived in Massachusetts? The way you just used the word "wicked" is something we Massholes use almost exclusively. Hmmm....


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

That is very strange hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

hehe .. never lived in Massachusetts .. I live in the neighboring state of Rhode Island and we use that term also  Don't live that far away guys .. lol.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Can we trust her Zombie


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe .. no worrie's .. I am wicked harmless


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lotus said:


> Can we trust her Zombie


I think we can trust her. She hasn't said "Wicked Pissa" yet.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I think we can trust her. She hasn't said "Wicked Pissa" yet.


Oh God if she says that total PANIC


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmm .. don't think I have ever used those two words together, but seperatly yeah


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a quick Question for Zombie-F

How do you keep the Buried Alive coffin from falling over?

I want to make one of these but I'm not sure how to anchor it to the ground?


Thanks


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

It is really sturdy, just placed on the ground. This year i might be drilling a few holes in the bottom part and stick rebar through it


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The key is to cut off the bottom at just the right angle that it will stand up at an angle, but not tip over. It also helps to put it on a slight incline on the ground so it sort of tips the heaviest part of it back a little (not sure if that's being conveyed the way I want it to).


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks ZF


I think My wife & I might try to stop by the weekend of the Oct 27th -28th or th 29th. 

That is if it's ok with you. I'm dying to check out the Comedy club.

thanks


----------

